# Motorhomers Prayer



## 88809 (May 9, 2005)

Don't Know If anyone had a copy of this. So I thought I'd put it on.
Julie

The Motorhomers Prayer


Please Lord, watch over me this day. 
Please help me to remember to raise the steps before I set off, and the corner steadies, switch off the 12v supply and to lock the caravan door or it will blow open en route and cause unwanted interest among fellow motorists. 

Please help me to remember to watch all three mirrors, six warning lights, three lanes of traffic plus other motorhomes coming the other way who must be waved at. Please keep a third eye open for wobbling bicycles and daydreaming pedestrians, men in white vans who have just taken a violent objection to my overtaking them and are now sitting in my blind spot ready for the kill. Please also let me be able to see through the rear window when it rains. 

Please Lord, give me a hand for the gear lever, the steering wheel, the route book, the campsite directions, the radio/CD player, a can of RedBull and the indicator lever. Plus a bag of sweets. 
And Lord, please grant me the self control to keep my hands away from the open window where gestures may be seen, similarly keep my mouth shut as some drivers can lip read. And one more thing, don't let the dog get sick all over the upholstery and keep my pots and pans from rattling causing me to think I will have an imminent breakdown as something is loose. 

Finally Lord give me the courage to want to go out and do it again and again sometime. 
:lol: :wink: 
Amen!


----------

